
Tapestry 5.4.4 - based2
https://tapestry.apache.org/release-notes-544.html
======
based2
[http://apache-tapestry-mailing-list-
archives.1045711.n5.nabb...](http://apache-tapestry-mailing-list-
archives.1045711.n5.nabble.com/ANNOUNCEMENT-Tapestry-5-4-4-td5734202.html)

